# Blending a flock



## ringstaffgirls (Apr 11, 2013)

I have 5 pullets that are 20 weeks and 20 chicks that are about 5 weeks. (10 mine and 10 for my nephew). They have been outside in the coop with the big girls for about 3 weeks and are outgrowing the living arrangement. They can see each other and hear each other and some times I put the little one in the run while the big girls are out free ranging. The big girls peck them and chase them. How long before I just let them just mix all the time???


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Let them all free range together and, since they are already familiar with them, let them just return to the coop together after that free range. They will work it out if they have plenty of room to do so. 

Pecking each other is not a bad thing..it's like conversation in chicken speak. 

"Wait yer turn!" "Get outta my way!" "Move away from the feeder...NOW!" "Get down on the bottom roost where ya belong, newbie!" "Oldsters rule, kids drool!"

The pecking will not be as frequent as the youngsters learn the pecking order and learn to avoid the bigger chickens at crucial times like feeding, roosting, etc. And they can only learn if the pecking happens...just like a kid being taught the rules in school by getting stood in the corner when they break them.


----------

